# Help, I need a NON susp. corrected rigid 26 disc fork



## gomestr (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't know if this exists.

I'm looking for a NON suspension corrected (about 395-410mm axle-crown) Rigid 26" fork. With Disc mount, Magura rim brake mount, or both. I'm looking for a basic BMX style straight blade fork here. Strong for jumping/street/park. The DMR trailblade2 is the closest thing i found so far, bu tit's way too long (100mm travel corrected). I also tried the redline mono-cog fork, that's too long too.

DMR doesn't (and wont) make a 400mm version of the trailblade 2 20mm axle fork. and most of the trials rigid disc forks are too light/flexy or made of aluminum. 

This is for a 2001 Kona Titanium sCORE frame. Which has a pretty high BB, and laid-back geometry. A short fork will give it exactly the handling I want. 

Right now, I have a 26" Fireman's texas cruiser fork which I'm going to have to modify and add brake mounts. It's nothing special either. I woudl rather have an old SE landing gear fork.

I was hoping to find something stock that would work for me.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

perhaps the FUNN rigid fork? no brake bosses though.. i just checked the site, and they have them for 3-4" 4-5" compatible versions.. maybe one is shorter a2c??


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*How about a planet X Knifen?*



gomestr said:


> I don't know if this exists.
> 
> I'm looking for a NON suspension corrected (about 395-410mm axle-crown) Rigid 26" fork. With Disc mount, Magura rim brake mount, or both. I'm looking for a basic BMX style straight blade fork here. Strong for jumping/street/park. The DMR trailblade2 is the closest thing i found so far, bu tit's way too long (100mm travel corrected). I also tried the redline mono-cog fork, that's too long too.
> 
> ...


Would one of these work or do you need a 20mm axle?
http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16628&cat=326&page=1


----------



## gomestr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Maybe...*

I was also considering the planet X like you suggested, or the ONZA tough-guy. Neither have toe 20mm axle option, but they seem like they may be strong enough. I'm looking for some reviews from people who have used them for jumping/street.

Thanks!


----------



## gomestr (Sep 27, 2004)

I did soem measurements with my frame, and wheelset to determine the angles,. and I found that the 440mm DMR fork would work OK, but a slightly shorter fork like the RedlineMonocog fork or IDENTITI Rebate would be better. (Each are around 425mm). I have a redline, but it doesn't have a disc brake mount. The Identi Forks are nice, but cost over $250 shipped from the UK with the exchange rate (yow!). so if nayone knows where i can get a redline monocog disc, OR an IDENTITI Rebate fork for a decent price, give a holler.

26" BMX forks (firemans, or SE landing gear) are too short/steep, and won't clear a 2.4 or larger knobby tire. (a 2.4 slick tire just fits). The longer forks which also have more rake to them end up handling really well.

Thanks.


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm quite sure that Planet X does, or at least did at one time, make a 400mm axle to crown version of the Knifen, which is probably your best bet for finding a strong production fork in your specified length that clears a large tire. If cash wasn't an option, there's a number of companys that will build you custom forks, and actually might end up costing you less than an Identiti fork would.

Also, a 20mm axle is really overkill on a rigid fork. Stiffness is good, but at a certain point, it becomes unnecessary. Any of the good rigid forks out there will do a good enough job of rattling your teeth out of your head without the help of a massively oversized axle which was originally designed to stiffen flexy suspension forks.


----------



## gomestr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll check into it as well. But after measuring, 425mm seems like it woul dbe the best length.

I agree, a 20mm axle is overkill for weight and stiffness, the only benefit i can see is to keep your wheel put from disc brake forces. But an aggled forward dropout with safety tabs or indenttation, is fine too (both) the DMR and Identiti have this. but it's not really worth thw extra cost, weight, and wheel removal hassle.

I just want a 9mm bolt on axle fork.

I can't understand many of the rigid disc forks that have vertical or slightly rearward facing axle slots. This is the direction that the disc brake would want to turn and pull the wheel out of the fork if the axle was not tight enough.

I have looked into custom forks from KAPPA (bmx) and Thick (bmx) that specializr in custom and large 24/26" BMX stuff. Both want over $300 for a custom fork with a disc brake tab.

My cheap way out would be to find a Redline Monocog fork (425mm). 

The expensive way out is to buy an Identiti fork, IF i can find a retailer thst wll sell in the US.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got the On-One in 425mm (same as the Planet X). Good strong fork, not too heavy.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

gomestr, I sent you a pm a few days ago, you never replied... have a planet X knifen available if you need....


----------

